# Going To Canada



## MallardMaddness (Oct 29, 2009)

Where do i go if i want to hunt canada and when to go and all that good stuff need help planning any ideas let me know


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well first off people are not going to give away any of there spots. Plus we need more details to help kind of direct you.

1. Where are you from? Because if you are from ND Sask. or Manitoba would be closer for you to travel than Alberta.
2. What do you want to target? (Snows geese? Canada Geese? White Fronts? Puddle Ducks? Divers?)
3. How will you be hunting? Field spreads or water spreads?
4. How much time do you have for the trip?

Because you can have great hunting from Coast to Coast in Canada. All depending on what you want to hunt, how far you want to travel, etc.


----------



## MallardMaddness (Oct 29, 2009)

We where planning on 4 to 5 days and we are from South Dakota we want to hunt the puddlers and we will be hunting both spreads we want to mostly do public land and the big questions is where to go what to do crossing the border and etc


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, Why would you want to go to Canada to hunt Puddlers on Public Land??!! That's the most stupidest idea I have ever heard of!!! Its a total waste of money, You live in SD for god sakes!!!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

EllendaleND said:


> OK, Why would you want to go to Canada to hunt Puddlers on Public Land??!! That's the most stupidest idea I have ever heard of!!! Its a total waste of money, You live in SD for god sakes!!!


"The most stupidest" What grade are you in anyways?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well if you want to hunt public land. Get a map and do the research. that is my best advise. Because when I go up there I knock on doors and hunt pvt land.

I am not sure where there is an abundance of public land to hunt and how it is for hunting.

If I were you I would start by going on to any one of the providences game and fish website and search for "PUBLIC Hunting Land". I know that is what I do when I go hunt other states. It is a starting point.

Sorry I was not much of help.

But any one of the providences will be good to hunt for puddlers. You will have a good time.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

EllendaleND You are getting too smart for your own good. Do not call people stupid. Your just a newby. I think you need a good spanking on your little pink butt. PM me if you want to talk trash.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Old Hunter said:


> EllendaleND You are getting too smart for your own good. Do not call people stupid. Your just a newby. I think you need a good spanking on your little pink butt. PM me if you want to talk trash.


Well put, he definitely needs a spanking.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

They are from SD, why in Gods name would you go to Canada to hunt puddlers?? You have them in your back yard!!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

HMMMMM......Earlier season and less hunters maybe?.............................................


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Less waterfowl hunters than South Dakota? There are only a few thousand non-residents allowed to hunt SD. I'm sure you'll find more pressure in Canada especially with guides and leased land.


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

If it was me I would scratch the whole Canada trip and just head to Ellendale ND! :rollin: 
Or wait i think it's just snow geese that migrate through there??? hahahahaha :lol: 
I just wet myself laughing. Time to get some work done have fun in Canada and good luck


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep... They always stack up in Ellendale ND from October thru December... Thick as mosquitos.

Or you could go to Canada, knock on doors, get permission and have a great hunt as well.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Blue Plate said:


> Less waterfowl hunters than South Dakota? There are only a few thousand non-residents allowed to hunt SD. I'm sure you'll find more pressure in Canada especially with guides and leased land.


Then wht are the SD guys always pi$$ing and moaning about pressure........................


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> EllendaleND said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Why would you want to go to Canada to hunt Puddlers on Public Land??!! That's the most stupidest idea I have ever heard of!!! Its a total waste of money, You live in SD for god sakes!!!
> ...


That's great!!!!!

The guys that know the least say the most!!!!!!! I'll leave it at that!


----------

